# Festool limited edition beverage cooler



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

RobertCDF said:


> My cooler is black but I bet it works a hell of a lot better than the festool one. Maybe next time I get a festool sticker I'll put it on it.


Robert, PM me your address, I'll mail you a sticker. 

By the way, your state is screwd, my oldest daughter arrived at her home there last night. You all have my deepest sympathy. 

Tom


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Wake me up when they turn the mft into a grill.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

aaron_a said:


> Wake me up when they turn the mft into a grill.


Already been done. Someone had a mft. A while back with a grill in the end of it. It was a good while ago but it has something like a egg or stok in it frommwhat I remember. Also had a butchers block hard maple top instead of mdf


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

This rides in my back seat during the summer:
http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-58-Qu..._sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=11H86QB16954HQQVZC0M
I have no need for a little cooler


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Already been done. Someone had a mft. A while back with a grill in the end of it. It was a good while ago but it has something like a egg or stok in it frommwhat I remember. Also had a butchers block hard maple top instead of mdf


Link?


----------

